# Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€



## noname1997 (23. Februar 2015)

*Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Hallo PCGHX,
vor ein paar Wochen ist mir in der Schule immer mehr bewusst geworden, wie sehr mir ein Notebook  langsam, aber sicher zu Gute kömmen würde. Auch in dem Blick darauf, dass ich fürs Studium in hoffentlich 1 1/2 Jahren eh eins brauchen werde. Nachdem ich also meine Eltern bequatscht hab und die auch erkannt haben, dass ich für die Schule ein Notebook gut gebrauchen könnte, haben sie zugestimmt dazu zu bezahlen. Also hab ich mir mal so ein paar Gedanken gemacht, was ich denn für ein Notebook brauche. Eigentlich nichts besonderes. Doch haben wollen, tu' ich mehr . Wenn schon, denn schon, hab ich mir gesagt. Und deshalb möchte ich mit dem Notebook dann auch mal spielen können. (World of Tanks, Strategiespiele, "Mienekraft", Assassins Creed, ..., also bisschen was von allem ). Wichtige Kritikpunkte sind mir:
-15", oder im Notfall auch mehr
-Entweder Blu-ray-Laufwerk oder aber garkeins (um nen bisschen Mobilität zu wahren). Denn mit einem DVD Laufwerk kann ich rein garnichts anfangen, da nehm ich lieber nen externes Blu-ray-Laufwerk
-Mind. 1920x1080 Auflösung
-Eine SSD mit mind. 128GB, oder aber die Möglichkeit eine SSD zusätzlich zu verbauen
-Preis von: 1300€ (+- 150€, wenn das PL-Verhältnis das berechtigt)

Ich glaube das war's soweit. Freu mich auf eure Tipps  und Danke schonmal für genau die.


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/Ide...Notebook-mit-Touchscreen/html/product/1159198

Mit nachzurüstender 500GB SSD ca 180€ mehr.


----------



## Goldini50 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Kannst dir ja mal den hier anschauen 
https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-v3-772g-747a161-26tbdwakk-nx-mmceg-003-a1105080.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
hat eine  256GB SSD schon drinne...


----------



## noname1997 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Also beim Acer ist ja leider nur ne 850M verbaut :/ Damit komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht so weit, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Beim Lenovo frag ich mich wo der Haken am Angebot liegt 
Ich denke mal die CPU ist jetzt nicht so leistungsstark, was auch nen Kriterium wäre das gegen das Lenovo sprechen würde. Und das Touch-Display sorgt bestimmt auch für ein richtig stark glänzendes Display. (Touch brauch ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich).


----------



## Goldini50 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Also beim Acer ist ja leider nur ne 850M verbaut :/ Damit komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht so weit, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Wofür reicht sie nicht aus  ? Für die oben genannten Spiele auf jedenfall !
Wobei wenn du natürlich mit Assasin Creed den neusten Teil meinst - dann wirds schon eng  !


----------



## noname1997 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ja, ich mein den neuen. Aber auch unabhängig davon, würde ich zumindest gern noch ansatzweise Spiele spielen können, die übertrieben gesagt, nächsten Monat rauskommen.  Nicht, dass ich mir dann ein neues Notebook kaufen muss


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

bei dem Budget würde ich schon in Richtung MSI denken, wenn du noch 200€ drauflegen könntest, könntest du dir mal das GT 72 anschauen: MSI GT72-2QD81FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 970M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das hat zwar für den Preis leider noch keine SSD dabei, allerdings könntest du die problemlos nachrüsten. Der Rest der Leistung ist dafür bombe! 
Ansonsten könntest du auf der Seite von Schenker XMG dir eins konfigurieren in deiner Preisvorstellung und nach deinen Wünschen!


----------



## noname1997 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Also das GT72 ist natürlich nen Kracher. Hat aber zwei, für mich, markante Nachteile:
1. 17"er ist mir zu groß. Auch, wenn es eigentlich zum Spielen natürlich besser geeignet ist, aber ein bisschen Mobilität will ich noch wahren, soweit das bei nem Gaming Notebook möglich ist 
2. Mit nem DVD-Laufwerk kann ich, wie gesagt, nichts anfangen. Wenn schon, ein internes optisches Laufwerk, dann ein Blu ray Laufwerk. Ansonsten ist garkeins auch okay.

Das mit dem Konfigurieren probier ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## noname1997 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ups. Post doppelt gepostet


----------



## julianbl (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Alienware 15 Gaming-Notebook | Dell Deutschland

Test Alienware 15 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ich würde das nehmen es bietet das Beste gesamt Paket und das für nen guten Preis. Gute Leistung, Top Verarbeitung, Gutes Display, beste Akkulaufzeit in seiner Klasse (größter Akku 92wh) und die möglichkeit wenn die Leistung der Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausreicht sich den Alienware Grafikverstärker (externe Desktop Grafikkarte) zu kaufen. 

ich würde das für 1500€ mit 970m+i7
oder 1600€ mit m295x +i7
nehmen und auf keinen fall würde ich ein 17" nehmen grad eim Studium wenn mans mal mitnehmen will für nen Tag.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ja, das Alienware ist schon krass. Und ich werde heute nachmittag auch mal gucken wie ich es mir so konfigurieren kann, damit mir das alles passt und auf welchen Preis ich komme.

Bei Schenker XMG hab ich mir eins konfigurieren wollen mit der Basis auf dem C504. Allerdings kam ich dann leider auf Preise jenseits der 1600 €. :/ Und ein anderes als Basis wollte ich nicht nutzen, da mir die anderen nicht wirklich anschaulich genug sind ^^
Das Alienware hingegen... *sabber*


----------



## Goldini50 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Alienware ?!? wirklich ? Wieviel bezahlst du eig. dass das Ding überhaupt den Namen "Alienware" tragen darf.
Dann schau dir mal sowas an - ist mal eben 400€ billiger.
Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-779J (NX.MUQEG.011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## noname1997 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Also, so wie ich das sehe ist das P/L-Verhältnis der Alienware's garnicht mal so viel schlechter als von anderen Notebooks.
Und das von dir vorgeschlagene Notebook bietet folgende Nachteilen die ich nicht eingehen wollte:
1. 17"er 
2. DVD-Laufwerk
3. "Nur" 960er. Eigentlich dürfte die reichen, aber ums jetzt mit dem Alienware zu vergleichen... Das hat mind die 970er


----------



## Firehunter_93 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Alienware sieht zwar nice aus, aber da legst du echt viel für den Namen obendrauf! Das MSI GT72, was ich dir geschickt habe, kostet genauso viel, ist dafür aber größer (was ich nicht so schlimm finden würde, beim zocken macht es auch mehr Sinn) und hat ne bessere CPU, zudem kannst du Teile problemlos austauschen oder hinzufügen. Die Kühlung ist auch top!

Eine Alternative wäre das hier: MSI GE62-2QEWi78H11 (0016J1-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Entspricht deiner Wunschgröße und hat alles was du brauchst!


----------



## noname1997 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ja, natürlich stimmt das mit dem oben draufzahlenden Preis für den Namen (und das Aussehen).

Das GT72 hat allerdings nach wie vor die Punkte an denen ich eigentlich nicht ruckeln will. Einen 17"er kann man jetzt wirklich nicht soo einfach mitnehmen, wie einen 15"er. Auch, wenn das Spielen noch so viel besser aufm 17"er ist, überzeugt mich das einfach nicht :/
Außerdem kann ich halt echt nichts mit nem DVD-Laufwwrk anfangen. Das "nimmt nur Platz weg" im Notebook und bietet mir nichtmal die Option meine Blu-ray's abzuspielen. Wie gesagt:
-Entweder internes Bluray
-Oder garkein internes optisches Laufwerk


----------



## skyscraper (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Dann könntest Du dir mal die 15" Acer VN7 Nitros anschauen, da gibt es eine Reihe ohne DVD-Laufwerk. Ansonsten ist das Alienware natürlich der Hammer (preislich gar nicht soo überzogen, wenn Du weißt, was ich meine  ), wäre mir persönlich aber zu laut. Hier eine Auswahl an Acer's: Produktvergleich Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-75TD (NX.MTEEG.002), Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-76YG (NX.MQLEG.004), Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-757V (NX.MQLEG.010) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## noname1997 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ich schau mir die Reihe gleich mal genauer an, sobald ich zuhause bin.
Aber zum Alienware: Das ist laut? :o Ich hatte mir jetzt noch nichts zu durchgelesen, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht so laut ist, weil es ja doch recht hoch ist und dann vielleicht nen starken Kühler drin hat :/ und die Belüftung nicht so hoch drehen lassen muss.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Zur so zur Info, falls es 850M vs. 860M steht: Die 850M ist nur eine marginal langsamer getaktete 860M, das kann man (bald) mit ein paar Mausklicks selber berichtigen. 
Würde für ein Spielenotebook übrigens unbedingt zu einem QuadCore greifen!

Achja, und ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen: Für die Schule lohnt sich ein Notebooks was mehr als 3H Akkulaufzeit schafft ungemein. 

Mein persönlicher Tipp wäre das MSI GE40 2PC DragonEyes:

MSI GE40-2PC Gamer Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Das schafft eine für ein Notebook dieser Geschwindigkeitsklasse bombastische Akkulaufzeit von deutlich über 5 Stunden, ist nur 14" groß (den Unterschied zu einem 15,6"-Bildschirm merkt man kaum, die Portabilität/Akkulaufzeit schon), hat ne 1600x900er-Auflösung (reicht mMn., FullHD ist aufm Notebook mMn. Verschwendung...) und ist sogar noch relativ preiswert.

Dazu dann so ein Teil:

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: hdd caddy 9 5mm

Und diese SSD:

Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Und ein externes BluRay-Laufwerk.

Brenner extern mit Typ: Blu-ray Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## skyscraper (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die Reihe gleich mal genauer an, sobald ich zuhause bin.
> Aber zum Alienware: Das ist laut? :o Ich hatte mir jetzt noch nichts zu durchgelesen, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht so laut ist, weil es ja doch recht hoch ist und dann vielleicht nen starken Kühler drin hat :/ und die Belüftung nicht so hoch drehen lassen muss.



Kühl ist es, aber dafür ziemlich laut. Siehe hier: Test Alienware 15 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## julianbl (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Also das alienware steht im p/l eigentlich msi oder asus etc. Nicht nach. Für.1500€ bekommt man bei den anderen herstellern auch nicht mehr. Und wenn man sich dann man die akkulaufzeit oder Eingabegeräte ansieht ist grade das 15er den anderen dort voraus. 
Wegen der lautstärke, bei der 970m kann man von einer geringeren ausgehen da sie 25watt weniger als die getestete variante mit 980m verbraucht.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zur so zur Info, falls es 850M vs. 860M steht: Die 850M ist nur eine marginal langsamer getaktete 860M, das kann man (bald) mit ein paar Mausklicks selber berichtigen.
> Würde für ein Spielenotebook übrigens unbedingt zu einem QuadCore greifen!
> 
> Achja, und ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen: Für die Schule lohnt sich ein Notebooks was mehr als 3H Akkulaufzeit schafft ungemein.
> ...



Also auf nen 14"er kann ich mich eigentlich so wenig einigen, wie auf nen 17"er, um ehrlich zu sein.



skyscraper schrieb:


> Kühl ist es, aber dafür ziemlich laut. Siehe hier: Test Alienware 15 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Ist es nicht evtl. möglich die Lüfter auf irgendeine Art und Weise (UEFI/BIOS, zusätzliche Software, ...) wie bei nem normalen Desktop PC?  



julianbl schrieb:


> Also das alienware steht im p/l eigentlich msi oder asus etc. Nicht nach. Für.1500€ bekommt man bei den anderen herstellern auch nicht mehr. Und wenn man sich dann man die akkulaufzeit oder Eingabegeräte ansieht ist grade das 15er den anderen dort voraus.
> Wegen der lautstärke, bei der 970m kann man von einer geringeren ausgehen da sie 25watt weniger als die getestete variante mit 980m verbraucht.



Würd ich auch, fast zumindest, behaupten.

Ich bin jetzt alles nochmal durchgegangen und hab aus den bisherigen Vorschlägen usw. zwei wirklich echte Optionen für mich rausgefiltert:
Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro VN7-591G-77A9
Alienware 15 (970M)

Beide recht unterschiedlich, doch trotzdem recht passend für mich, eigentlich, denke ich.
Das acer hat nen gutes P/L-Verhältnis für ~1100€, nen geringes Gewicht und ne geringe Größe (Höhe). Leistung ist natürlich nicht sooo top, aber sollte erstmal ausreichen.
Das Alienware passt auch vom P/L-Verhältnis, denke ich. Hat ne krassere Leistung als das acer, ist allerdings größer und laut (nicht viel lauter eigentlich als das acer, aber bemerkbar wahrscheinlich trotzdem). Außerdem ist es natürlich doch nen Stückchen übermeiner ursprünglich gedachten Preisgrenze.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Für das Alienware würde noch sprechen, dass du einen Grafikverstärker anschließen und damit ne Desktop GPU verbinden kannst. Allerdings ist das gleichzeitig verbunden mit weiteren Kosten. Für die Zukunft kann es aber praktisch werden, wenn die 970m nicht mehr die gebotene Leistung bietet.


----------



## julianbl (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Würde dir wirklich das alienware ans Herz legen. Du hast länger was von und kann es sozusagen aufrüsten. 

Das Acer ist auch gut aber wenn du das Geld hast sparst du auf dauer gesehen. Wenn dir das Acer nicht mehr ausreicht in 2-3 jahren kann du es nur noch verscherbeln für fast nichts.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*



julianbl schrieb:


> Würde dir wirklich das alienware ans Herz legen. Du hast länger was von und kann es sozusagen aufrüsten.
> 
> Das Acer ist auch gut aber wenn du das Geld hast sparst du auf dauer gesehen. Wenn dir das Acer nicht mehr ausreicht in 2-3 jahren kann du es nur noch verscherbeln für fast nichts.



Mwn sind beim aktuellen AW 15 alle Komponenten verlötet - da ist nix mit aufrüsten


----------



## julianbl (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Du hast aber den grafikverstärker mit dem du die Grafikkarte, die am schnellsten veraltet sozusagen unterstützen kannst. Der kostet selbst mit high end weniger als die meisten mxm karten für nachrüstbare notebooks.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Da hast Du recht!  Wobei das Teil selbst 250€ kostet und man noch eine Grafikkarte braucht... Mit GTX 970 ist man da z.B. schon bei 550€. und die ist nicht soo viel schneller als die GTX 970M. Natürlich in zukunft relativiert sich das dann.


----------



## julianbl (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

den verstärker gibt es im angebot bei dell mit gtx 970 für 416 € das heißt du bekommst ne 970 für 170€


----------



## Ralle82 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Der TE könnte sich auch noch bei MifCom umsehen. Die haben auch einen Notebook-Konfigurator. Vielleicht findet sich da etwas passendes...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Jineapple (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Hast du vor, das Notebook öfter mal mitzunehmen für Schule, Studium etc. ? Dann finde ich 3kg für das Alienwäre definitiv zu viel. Das geht dir sehr schnell auf die Nerven.

Ich würde mir sowieso überlegen ob du ein Gaming Notebook haben willst. Den Sinn sehe ich, wenn du öfter auf LANs spielst und da einen PC zum mitnehmen haben willst. Ein wirklich mobiler Laptop für Schule oder Uni ist das aber nicht...Da sind zwei getrennte System doch evtl. besser.


----------



## noname1997 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

So... Hab mir die Tage jetzt nochmal nen bisschen den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, was ich wirklich will. Denn irgendeinen Kompromiss muss ich wohl definitiv eingehen. Entweder Leistung, aber dafür hohes Gewicht. Oder aber eben, weniger Gewicht, aber eben auch weniger Leistung. Beides lässt sich auf dem Preisniveau dann doch nicht richtig verwirklichen.
Und, weil ich das Notebook doch eher in "Ausnahmesituationen" zum Spielen nutzen will, werde ich wohl doch ein bisschen in puncto Leistung zurück gehen müssen, damit das Notebook noch transportabel bleibt. Dann werde ich also doch wahrscheinlich mit einer 860M "auskommen" müssen (Darf natürlich trotzdem noch mehr sein, aber weniger eigentlich echt nicht). Und dafür komm ich dann auf bessere Abmaße und Gewichtsangaben. Ich werd heute nochmal gucken was sich da dann wieder finden lässt.


----------



## julianbl (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

MSI GE62-2QEWi781 (0016J1-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit hättest du einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und gewicht


----------



## noname1997 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Wenn's nicht mit nem DVD-Laufwerk bestückt wär, wärs super


----------



## Jineapple (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Lenovo Y50-70 59424713 Notebook 15,6" Full-HD / Core i7-4710HQ / 8GB / 512GB SSD / Geforce GTX 860M 4GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das hier könnte ich mir evtl. vorstellen - bin aber nicht sicher wie gut der Bildschirm ist. Auch bei Tastatur hört man teilweise Beschwerden. Wenns dir sonst gefällt könntest du es ja bestellen und Bildschirm und Tastatur selbst testen.

Vielleicht gibts aber auch noch besser Vorschläge


----------



## noname1997 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

An sich garnicht mal so ne schlechte Sache. Wobei das hier ja eigentlich sinniger wäre, denkt ihr nicht? Der einige Unterschied liegt ja in der halb so großen SSD, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Die Ausstattung von der Hardware aus scheint top zu sein beim Y50-70, was mich, aber wirklich ein bisschen  zurückschrecken lässt, sind Qualitätsmerkmale (Verarbeitung, verwendete Materialien, Display, Tastatur, Temperaturu.ä.; Das sind die Punkte die mich beim Durchlesen vom notebookcheck-Test gestört haben) oder auch die Temperatur (und Lautstärke auch nicht optimal.

Ich glaub ich bin einfach zu wählerisch


----------



## Jineapple (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ich kenn das Gefühl - hab bei meinem Notebook auch lange gesucht und hatte oft das Gefühl, mir zu viele Gedanken zu machen. Aber lieber so und dann hat man am Ende auch was gescheites als sich nach einem Jahr zu ärgern weil irgendwas doch nicht wirklich passt. Gerade wenn man doch  eine ordentliche Stange Geld hinlegt.

Ich würde das Y50-70 jetzt auch nicht als ultimative Empfehlung nennen, es gibt wie du selber gesehen hast ein paar mögliche Schwachpunkte. Ich weiß nicht wie gravierend die einzuschätzen sind...


----------



## wooty1337 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht mit nem DVD-Laufwerk bestückt wär, wärs super


Ernsthaft? WARUM?


----------



## noname1997 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

@jineapple
Hast natürlich recht. Aber zur Zeit komm ich immer wieder auf das selbe Ergebnis was eine Entscheidung anbelangt: Bisher kein Notebook gefunden was zu 90-100% zu mir passt 

@wooty1337
Eigentlich würde ich ja sagen: Lies den Thread durch (habs geschätzt 3 Mal erwähnt), aber weil ich mal nicht so sein will, noch einmal:
Mit einem DVD-Laufwerk kann ich rein garnichts anfangen. Ich hab nur Blu-rays. Sprich: Wenn das Notebook schon ein optisches internes Laufwerk hat, welches im Notebook Platz wegnimmt, dann bitte ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk. Aber am liebsten wäre mir immer noch: Ein Notebook ohne internes optisches, bei dem ich mir dann ein externes dazu kaufe. 
Hoffe du verstehst, meinen Gedankengang, dabei. 

Ich bin jetzt wirklich nochmal alle bisher aufgetauchten Optionen durchgegangen und bin auf lediglich folgende "Möglichkeiten" gekommen:
1. Alienware 15
Was spricht dagegen: Hohes Gewicht; Groß, trotz "fehlendem" optischen Laufwerk; Recht hoher Preis (Mit SSD+970M+i7: 1600€)
Was spricht dafür: Leistung

2. Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro VN7-591G-77A9
Was spricht dagegen: Das Touchpad soll dermaßen schlecht sein; 
Was spricht dafür: Ansonsten schön ausgeglichen von allen Kritikpunkten: Leistung, Gewicht, Größe, Temperatur, ...
Anmerkung: Auch, wenn für viele Anwendungsbereiche eine Maus benutzt werden soll, ist die halt nicht immer dabei, und wenn da dann das Touchpad rumspinnt...

3. Lenovo Y50-70
Was spricht dagegen: Das Display ist recht grottig; Tastatur genau so; HDD fehlend (Hab auch nicht herausgefunden, ob nachrüstbar); Temperatur
Was spricht dafür: Klasse Leistung für Preis (1000 € bei 256GB SSD)
Anmerkung: Wenn keine HDD nachzurüsten ist, kann ich mir das Ding auch *auf jeden Fall* sparen.

Also, haben alle Nachteile die eigentlich nicht wirklich "akzeptabel" für mich sind.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Iwie kann man dir nicht helfen...kann man nicht ein externes Blueraylaufwerk dazukaufen?


----------



## noname1997 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal, ja?  



noname1997 schrieb:


> Aber am liebsten wäre mir immer noch: Ein Notebook ohne internes optisches, bei dem ich mir dann ein externes dazu kaufe.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Also bitte, erst lesen und mich danach anmachen


----------



## Jineapple (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Naja, falls es einen Laptop gibt der trotz des für dich verschwendten Platzes alles bietet, was du willst, dann sollte ein DVD-Laufwerk kein KO-Kriterium sein. Aber klar, dass ohne Laufwerk für den Rest natürlich mehr Platz ist. Und bei dem genannten MSI dürfte für 1300€ auch ruhig eine SSD dabei sein

So wie ich dich verstehe, reichen dir 256 SSD nicht? Sprich entweder HDD+SSD oder (aber P/L sicherlich die schlechtere Alternative) eine 512 GB SSD?


Eine Idee wäre noch das hier:  Dell Latitude 15 E5550, Core i7-5600U, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD (5550-9945) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hast du etwas Einbußen bei der Gaming-Leistung, sollte aber noch in Ordnung sein. Dafür ist er leichter, hat gute Eingabegeräte (extra Maustasten und Trackpoint), einen guten Bildschirm und gute Akkulaufzeiten. Eine SSD müsste man nachrüchsten - Das sollte möglich sein, auch wenn ich leider nichts ganz sicheres dazu gefunden habe. Aberhier ist angegeben wie eine mSATA SSD zu entfernen wäre.
Sonst gibt es außer der geringeren Gaming-Leistung kaum etwas zu bemängeln, nur die Lautstärke ist (aus irgendeinem Grund) mit der Broadwell CPU wieder angestiegen, mit maximal um die 45db unter Last


----------



## kladde (12. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Sorry, leicht off-topic, aber gibt es für das Alienware eine Art  Aufkleber, mit denen man das Äußere etwas aufhübschen kann? Meine  Freundin sucht aktuell n gaming notebook in ähnlicher Preisklasse, aber  das Alienware gefällt ihr optisch nicht so ... 

danke @julianbl. bin erstmal hier drauf gestoßen, ist n guter Ausgansgpunkt denke ich: Laptopfolien günstig bedrucken, Handyfolien günstig


----------



## julianbl (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

Du kannst mit Klebefolie arbeiten, die gibt es Einfarbig oder mit Motiven, damit kannst du dein Notebook Individueller machen ohne viel Aufwand oder kosten.

https://www.google.de/search?q=kleb...&sa=X&ei=Du0CVaqqDcSuU9-cg_gE&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg


----------



## Dota2 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

meine güte dann nimm doch ein dvd laufwerk nicht als kriterium... wenn der laptopt keins hat, dann isses "gut" und selbst wenn er eins hat isses halt ein kleiner für dich unbedeutender bonus... aber wenn das notebook sonst passt und du es nicht kaufst weil es ein dvd laufwerk hat, du aber ganz ohne auch zufrieden wärst dann ist das nicht besonders schlau. 

gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook 15"; 1300€*

So ne Frage bin jetzt auf das hier gestoßen Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-591G-767P (NX.MUVEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und das ist ja identisch bis auf die gtx960 oder?


----------

